# 2001 Mercury 25hp fuel leakage issue...



## Snookdaddy

I'm trying to troubleshoot an issue I'm having with my 2001 25hp 2 stroke Mercury.

I have a small amount of the fuel/oil mix coming out from the front of the cowl when I pump up the bulb in the morning or tilt the outboard up..

It appears to be coming from the carb.. Any thoughts?


----------



## AfterHours2

Floats stuck probably. Time to break into the carb..


----------



## Dillusion

If gas is coming out of the relief hole in the top of the carb under the very top plate on top of the carb with the two screws, the float is stuck.

If gas is coming from the bottom right side of the cowling, it could be your QD fittings are worn down. I just replaced my male and female QD fitting on my merc 25 because they were worn down like .001" and would wobble around and come disconnected sometimes spewing gas out.


----------



## Creek Runner

If the float was stuck when you prime the bulb you would be able to see gas leaking from the carb, (bulb would be hard but it you apply firm pressure you would see gas somewhere) also a stuck float will cause a motor to idle bad and flood. 
Could be a gasket or just running a little rich. 

Pull the cowl and try and see where it's coming from, and let me know and I will tell you how to fix it.


----------



## Snookdaddy

I'll check out the situation under the cowl and let your know what I see.

It runs lake a champ and idles very smooth..

I'll be back with an update as soon as I can look at it in the daylight.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Creek Runner

BTW, if the float is stuck it will be leaking out of the throat of the carb not the top!


----------



## Dillusion

> BTW, if the float is stuck it will be leaking out of the throat of the carb not the top!


I forgot to install my float and it was coming out of the top, lol


----------



## cutrunner

[smiley=doh1.gif]^


----------



## Creek Runner

> BTW, if the float is stuck it will be leaking out of the throat of the carb not the top!
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to install my float and it was coming out of the top, lol
Click to expand...

Not really sure how that is possible, the emulsion tube goes from the fuel bowl through the center of the carb with the opening being in the throat which if the bowl filled up past the normal level that's the 1st place it would exit as it's the lowest opening from the fuel bowl. 

Every 2 stroke carb is basically the same, and that's how we would check for a stuck (open needle valve) squeeze the primer bulb and see if gas runs out of the throat of the carb if so your needle valve is not closing all the way.

But I guess anything is possible!  [smiley=1-mmm.gif] after all you are pretty special Matty! j/k


----------



## smitbs1

Hey guys, 
New to the site and a first time outboard owner. I picked up a 2000 Mercury 20 HP 2 stroke and seem to be having a similar issue. I'm completely out of my element when it comes to outboards having never owned or worked on one. I was hoping for some feedback on what this issue would cost (on average) if I took it to a mechanic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## larryg

1my 03 motor(25 as well) does the same thing.

motor has been doing this since ive owned it, and besides a small problem with the shifting, the motor has been run full throttle for many a long run and held up just fine


this has got me wondering what its from..


----------

